
Apple launches new iPad Air and iPad mini - vijaykodam
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/18/apple-launches-new-ipad-air-and-ipad-mini/
======
WayToDoor
Kinda sad apple doesn't offer more storage for ipads when they want to replace
light computing with them...

